# Don't come to Atria if you play golf!



## done (Sep 14, 2022)

I am a fit senior with no physical infirmities. I work out 3 days a week.I'm in far better shape than the so-called "care givers" who limp in once a day with a pill.

I wanted to play golf at an outing with friends from my old neighborhood. Atria insists that I can't play golf without a "caregiver" with me. You can just imagine the humiliation of having some minimum wage grunt follow us around! They can't make a move on behalf of seniors here without protecting themselves from every conceivable negative outcome.  Look carefully before you consign a senior to this prison.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 14, 2022)

That's the pits.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 14, 2022)

*What type of place are you in? My friend in assisted living can go anywhere he wants to. No one goes with him but he does get the support he needs when he requests it. *


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 15, 2022)

So, you are done?


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 15, 2022)

I've heard a lot of negative things about Atria.  Here at Sunrise we can come and go and do whatever we like.  Last week I was down the shore boating.  Several people who live here had tried Atria an hated it.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 15, 2022)

Object to phrase "some minimum wage grunt."  We all gotta start somewhere.  That's all.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 15, 2022)

Atria has 430 facilities in the US and Canada.  They likely have "one size fits all" rules.

Senior facilities come in a very wide variety.  It is prudent to do diligent research committing to one.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 4, 2022)

Well, have them caddy for you 

That way you're helping keep them fit.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2022)

I agree with every word that @Pepper wrote!


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 4, 2022)

I couldn't play golf anyway, because I've been told that I don't know my ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## win231 (Dec 4, 2022)

Well, what if you & your friends just start playing golf on your own without a caregiver?
If they ask where your caregiver is, just say, _"He died."_


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 4, 2022)

Heh @done has just this one post...almost three months ago

Guess he just wanted to vent then move on


----------



## down2earth (Dec 4, 2022)

Sounds like Atria may have a history of civil laws suits filed by residents (or relatives of residents) for neglect of safety. Atria can be held responsible for injury or negligent death. Caregiver shadowing on the golf course sounds like legal advice from Atria's legal team.
Maybe you can ask Atria if their lawyers can carry your golf bags.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 4, 2022)

Watch what you say about those minimum wage grunts. When life catches up with you and you're bedridden, you might like them. They will be the ones cleaning you and changing your diapers.


----------

